# Are these books any good?



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a weird "tick" in that I always like to find the "best" product in any category by seeing what is selling best on Amazon because millions of people use the site and it's kind of a giant voting machine.

I want to become a more giving and all around better lover. I know that all women are different and that I need to communicate with an individual on an individual basis to find out what she needs, but shouldn't a few books on technique help a little? Do these books have any good (general) info?

She Comes First: The Thinking Man's Guide to Pleasuring a Woman: Ian Kerner: 9780060538262: Amazon.com: Books

Slow Sex: The Art and Craft of the Female Orgasm: Nicole Daedone: 9780446567183: Amazon.com: Books

Female Ejaculation: Unleash the Ultimate G-Spot Orgasm: Somraj Pokras, Ph.D. Jeffre Talltrees: 9781569756799: Amazon.com: Books

I Love Female Orgasm: An Extraordinary Orgasm Guide: Dorian Solot, Marshall Miller, Shirley Chiang: 9781569242766: Amazon.com: Books

Oral Sex That'll Blow Her Mind: An Illustrated Guide to Giving Her Amazing Orgasms: Shanna Katz: 9781612430287: Amazon.com: Books

The Art of Sensual Massage: 40th Anniversary Edition: Gordon Inkeles, Robert Foothorap: 9780983402152: Amazon.com: Books

Mods: I'm not advertising these books. I sincerely need women's opinions on if they have good advice or not. Please do not delete. :smthumbup:


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I have only read the first one, and I liked it, plus you can buy "he comes next".


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

mablenc said:


> I have only read the first one, and I liked it, plus you can buy "he comes next".


Thanks. I'm looking to improve my own abilities. Ladies first . I would buy and read all of them if I knew that the material wasn't redundant.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I haven't read any of those...but this is the best sex book ever:

Guide to Getting It On! A Book About the Wonders of Sex: Paul Joannides, Gröss Daerick Sr.: 9781885535757: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I haven't read any of those...but this is the best sex book ever:
> 
> Guide to Getting It On! A Book About the Wonders of Sex: Paul Joannides, Gröss Daerick Sr.: 9781885535757: Amazon.com: Books


Wow! This one is *really* comprehensive. Talk about heavy reading. Thanks for pointing it out.

It seems that all of the ones sold to men to help them with women focus a lot on oral sex. I realize that oral is a big deal for many (most?) women but I would like a more general "how a man can use his entire body" to please not just oral (which is important).


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

She comes first, meh, the how to, um, not for my wife. 

I liked Slow Sex, it's more about frame of mind, I had needed an adjustment a while ago. The practice exercise sounds cool but she wanted nothing to do with it. Also dumb title, author uses orgasm to mean more than just climax.


----------

